# Some Brompton Purchase Advice Please



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2013)

I am considering the matter of buying a Brompton bicycle, the purpose of which is to keep it in the car, and use it between jobs, when I have an hour two to kill, which is quite often. My wife may take it to work to use it too, in her lunch break.

However, I'm getting all confused with the different configs, handlebars, frame/fork types and gearing. 

Is there a definitive Brompton the one which is the most popular? The one most sort after, the trendiest, the bestestes one?

I discovered today that there is a Brompton dealer in Oxford, and they have about six demo bikes in various configs and I plan to go down next week and try a couple, but before I do that I would like to armed with a bit more info from you guys in "The Brompton Collective" that are in the know about such things.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jun 2013)

http://www.goinggoingbike.com/blog/everything-you-need-to-know-to-buy-a-brompton-bike/


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2013)

Oh, the other thing I meant to ask is; I might buy second hand on the old Bay of E, any advice on what to look out for that could be expensive to repair or replace?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2487484, member: 45"]If they have to offer you unlimited variations to get you to buy one, the product is rubbisher than McDonalds coffee.[/quote]

In the evidence to support that conclusion is where?


----------



## srw (4 Jun 2013)

If you just want something to stick in the boot and pootle on, a Brompton may not be the right answer unless you've got a small boot - other, cheaper, folders are available. I regularly ride a Trek (Dahon rebadged) which would be perfectly comfortable if I could be bothered to adjust it properly and put a decent saddle on it. But the furthest I ever do on it is about 5 miles.

The Brompton is the business if you want to use it on public transport. Unless you're planning on riding on lots of hills, the basic 3-speed version is adequate, and has the advantage that the transmission is very simple indeed - I've heard several times that the derailleur on the six-speed really doesn't work very well.

The handlebars are a matter of taste. I like the traditional ones (M-type I think they're called now), which are also the cheapest. The S-type are a bit sportier but look comically low unless you're short.

If you think you'll use luggage at all, it's worth getting the front luggage block. If not, don't bother. Likewise the rack - I use it mainly as a more robust stand for the folded bike. Ditto hub dynamo - it's a godsend on a commuter bike, but probably useless unless you know you'll be riding at night. Don't, whatever you do, waste money on a bottle dynamo. They're a pile of junk on the Brompton.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2013)

srw said:


> If you just want something to stick in the boot and pootle on, a Brompton may not be the right answer unless you've got a small boot - other, cheaper, folders are available. I regularly ride a Trek (Dahon rebadged) which would be perfectly comfortable if I could be bothered to adjust it properly and put a decent saddle on it. But the furthest I ever do on it is about 5 miles.
> 
> The Brompton is the business if you want to use it on public transport. Unless you're planning on riding on lots of hills, the basic 3-speed version is adequate, and has the advantage that the transmission is very simple indeed - I've heard several times that the derailleur on the six-speed really doesn't work very well.
> 
> ...


 


Thank you, very helpful info.


----------



## StuartG (5 Jun 2013)

If it is for pootling about the standard and cheapest M3L with the lowered gearing is probably best. The mistake I made was thinking it a simple commuter bike. Its a real bike that will go as far as you can and I regulary do 50+ mile rides on it. Hence I now wish I had gone for the six speed for the climbs and go a bit faster on the flat. (And I'm no spring chicken).

The disadvantage of the S is the limited front bag options.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2013)

GAH! bugger! And Arse! I have just realised I typed Advise instead of Advice. Sorry!


----------



## seadragonpisces (5 Jun 2013)

Varying advice it seems. I have had a Dahon (Jetstream P8) and now have a Brompton (S6L) and liked both. If you are just keeping in the car then maybe dont need to get a Brompton as you can get some cheap 2nd hand ones off ebay, so plenty to choose from. Quality is relative to some but Brompton in my experience is definitely up there and re-sale value quite high, which speaks for itself.

Up to you really, depends how much you want to spend and what you are going to use it for. Definitely something with more than 1 gear would be my recommendation and also not too heavy. You could do Brompton, Dahon, Monague, Trek, Orbea, Land Rover, Kansi etc etc etc.

Good luck


----------



## Domestique (5 Jun 2013)

This might be useful for the handle bar differences






Fwiw we have two M type Bromptons, both 3 speed but one is the lower gearing. Imo that is a much more useable gear range. I do not like pushing big gears and this is a much nicer ride than the standard geared model.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2013)

@seadragonpisces and @Domestique many thanks for the replies, useful stuff, ta.


----------



## Summerking (5 Jun 2013)

Hi CarlP
I have a Brompton L6 that I bought secondhand a week ago,have been out on 3 rides of 26 miles, I find it supremely comfortable and it just glides along on the flat and its upright seating position feels like you could ride for miles and still be ok at the other end, the only issue I have with it down here in Cornwall is that even with the 6 speed a lot of the hills have defeated me, was determined NOT to get off and push but ended up having to.
I understand you can have a lower gear fitted and this I am considering doing,and the size it folds down to has to be seen in the metal to be believed.


----------



## Night Train (5 Jun 2013)

My Brompton, Tiddles, is an M3 (modified) and I have a thread on it.

I have used a six speed before but I wasn't happy with the way the gears change, needed to flick both levers to split the gears to avoid big jumps in the ratios. You could, of course go single speed.

I am quite happy with the M handlebars but there is precious little space for stuff unless it is all removable for the fold, or carefully placed to avoid clashes.

The saddle is also a bit of an issue for most. I like mine but I like soft squidgy saddles.

I think for what you are looking at using it for the most basic will be fine as you won't need to carry luggage, have a rear rack, have a titanium frame, etc. The only thing that you are likely to change is getting a luggage block on Ebay, and possibly mudguards.
If you are tall then look for an extending seat post. At 5'10" with a 33" inside leg when cycling I am right at the top end of the standard post with the saddle clamp raised to the top lip of the post.

The folding pedal makes a difference when carrying the Brom but less so if it is just living in the car. Good standard pedals, or SPDs are going to be a stronger option.

Don't worry about trendy, they all are, or aren't, depending on your POV.
Ebay is testament to that as the prices always seem to soar to silly levels.

Arch was lucky as I saw an ad for one locally on Ebay cheap and early days so I visited and waved some cash at the woman who really didn't know what she was selling. It was the most basest of base models and I had to renew cables and fit mudguards and a luggage block and service it.
Mine was almost a non runner when I bought it from a late friend of Arch. Again cheap as it was a cash and friendly transaction.

I use mine for almost everything, long and short rides, towing stupidly heavy trailers, etc. and I expect it to be good enough for me to do my imperial century.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2013)

@Night Train thanks for that, you make a good point about the seat height, I'm 6ft, with 34 inside leg, so I need to check that.


----------



## Night Train (5 Jun 2013)

CarlP said:


> @Night Train thanks for that, you make a good point about the seat height, I'm 6ft, with 34 inside leg, so I need to check that.


You will definitely find the standard seat post too short. I find it ok for short rides, where I put my feet down often, but on longer ones I could do with raising the saddle an inch or so more, depending on footwear.


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2013)

@CarlP I've got got a M3 as well, brilliant for around town but at times with the hills around where I live I wished that I got the 6 speed model. New or secondhand it does'nt matter as spare parts are easy available. I use Brilliant Bikes for bits I need. You will definitely need an extended seat post, I got one for £13. Good luck with finding one, you'll love it.


----------



## T4tomo (6 Jun 2013)

Mbars give you a position that is more sit up and beg town bike, S bars are more like a mountain bike (but narrower) or riding on the tops of a racing bike. you need to test out both and see what you like, especially as you are quite tall. Ditto seat post options. I'm 5' 11" and got away with the longer non-extending seat post. I have a mate who is taller prob 6' 1" and he needed the extending one.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jun 2013)

Another vote for the lower gearing, although whatever gears you have one tends to lollop along on a Brompton, rather than spin the pedals like a roadie.

Changing the gearing is simple, smaller front sprocket and a link or two out of the chain.

The bars are a bit higher on the latest Bromptons and they have nicer brake levers, grips and a couple of other minor improvements.

I have the M type bars which are most common, but I think the butterfly bars are probably better.

Brommie bars are narrow, so the extra choice of hand position on butterflies would be an advantage.


----------



## peterjvh (6 Jun 2013)

We have two (2012 models) P6R's, after trying several over the last year or so.
If you're serious about getting one, try riding some demo models, focusing on which bars you like, as well as gearing.
We both prefer P bars because of the various hand position changes, but be warned that if you have huge pillow hands you might find the grip area a bit too narrow. Knocking the left shift lever up can be an issue in this case. As well, one thing we like is that they feel faster/sportier at the lower hand position. 
P bar Bromptons also fold a little bigger, making it a very tight squeeze into the B&W hard cases, if air travel is on your horizon.
Right or wrong, someone will chime in (hopefully)


----------



## Bromptonaut (6 Jun 2013)

I've had an M6R since 2009 and an L5 (would be M5L in current parlance) for 10 years before that. Slight regret I didn't specifiy the P butterfly bars but not enought to justify a retrofit.

If you're prepared to spend the money and your rides in countryside that rolls a bit the BWR+derrailleur combo is worth having. The mech needs to be kept clean and well lubricated but otherwise mine's been pretty trouble free. The change is not exactly intuitive but sequence is easily learned and works well even in accel>stop>accel London traffic.

Used front pannier from day one with L5 in 1999 and am now on third. Zips were week point on originals, current versions use clips and velcro and should last better. Easily swallows waterproof, tools, lunch and if neccessary my work laptop. Only downside is slight tendency to act as a braking sail in strong winds. Rack rarely used but combined with easy wheels makes it very easy to move around folded and stow between seat backs on trains.

The Brompton is a real bike with small wheels. While not as long legged as my Dawes tourer it's as least as distance capable as a good quality urban MTB/hybrid.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jun 2013)

I'm in a similar boat to CarlP right now, seriously looking at a Brompton as my 12y.o. Birdy needs several hundred pounds of new hub gear and wheels to make it roadworthy again. I live on the edge of the pennines and commute generally uphill home, short steep bits and long upward drags. I'm knocking on the edge of £1000 for my b-spoke options and could help things by going 3 rather than 6 speed.
I can do my commute and ride out into rolling hillside on a standard 3 speed but its a grind and my knees are a bit of an issue after a bad left hook, I also don't fancy my chances heading Sheffield'wards on a standard 3. How much difference does the lowered gearing actually make at both ends? does it just give a better granny gear or does it lose cruising and flat out speed too?

Also as an avowed bar plug type mirror user, the M or H bars appeal most as they would take a Dooback or Spin happily, but I note a few preferences for the P's, is it just hand positions? and if so would bar ends on the M type be a compromise worth considering with your experience? Ta.

Edit: My interest is a bike that rides well first and foremost and will fold for convenience when necessary.


----------



## MacB (7 Jun 2013)

I was set on buying a Brompton until I tried some, there were 3 aspects that were deal breakers for me.

1. the ride and fit, at 6'1" and very overweight I wasn't feeling the love
2. I had thoughts of being able to carry it in a bag/backpack - even going as light as possible that wasn't going to be practical
3. the faff of rear wheel removal and the proprietary parts

I ended up reading around and these links helped make up my mind:-
http://cs.gmu.edu/~sean/stuff/tikit/
http://www.anatolyivanov.com/prose/en/AI.7.00109/

My main reason for opting for a Tikit was the option to have the heavier rider upgrade as I exceed the weight limits on all other small folders. The use of standard parts, handlebars of your choice, etc was an added bonus as is the fast fold. The latter took me by surprise a bit and has altered my preconceived ideas about exactly how I would use the bike. I particularly like that nothing changes in the fold so there's no resetting of bars/saddle/seatpost, it really is unfold and go, or vice versa. So my primary use is as a shopping/errands bike something I can fit in a shopping trolley or wheel into a shop. My secondary use is commuting and it works fine for on and off trains but I don't have to do it daily or squeeze into a tube train.

However I don't necessarily recommend a Bike Friday Tikit as the price is steep once import is added.....and it is. But unless I needed the Brompton folded size then I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2487607, member: 45"]Bromptons are rubbish. Everyone knows.[/quote]

Bromptons are brilliant. And, actually, McDonalds coffee is pretty decent too.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jun 2013)

MacB said:


> I was set on buying a* Brompton until I tried some,* there were 3 aspects that were deal breakers for me.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> However I don't necessarily recommend a Bike Friday Tikit as the price is steep once import is added.....and it is. But unless I needed the Brompton folded size then I'd look elsewhere.


 
yes, *that* was my incentive to go Birdy over Brompton originally, they weren't nearly as refined a unit then as now, I neither liked the ride feel or comfort nor the then flappy rear end that skinned your ankle if lifting it off the ground. 

Recent Bromptons IMO are much nicer & more worthy of the *i*Reputation they have ( Mister P) and new Birdy's are hard to get hold of and prohibitively expensive.

I've had a DuckDuckGo (Google for the privacy conscious) of the Tikit and it looks nice enough but that rear 'triangle' looks a rather faffy construct and like it has a lot of bits (that will eventually start to work loose and rattle)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2492008, member: 45"]iBromptons.[/quote]


Oooo shiny, they sound good, where can I queue for days to get one?


----------



## StuartG (7 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2492008, member: 45"]overpriced folders[/quote]
Hmmm overpriced when demand exceeds supply ... maybe you need to go on a business course?


----------



## mickle (7 Jun 2013)

User is just jealous that he can't afford an Actual Brompton and had to settle for a cheap sh!t Brompton wannabe.


----------



## T4tomo (7 Jun 2013)

Mine has paid for its self several times over in saving tube fares and approaching 8 years old still looks and rides as good as new. I have just had to replace a rear mudguard, aprt from taht its just been "consumables" of chain, sprocket, the odd cable and handlebar grips. I consider it very good VFM. I was chatting to bloke on a hub geared Tern yday which weighs in at almost 15kg - no thanks I rather pay a bit more and get something actua;ly practical.


----------



## mickle (7 Jun 2013)

Phwoar eh? Eh? Phwoar.


----------



## StuartG (7 Jun 2013)

mickle said:


> Phwoar eh? Eh? Phwoar.


Grass needs cutting ...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2013)

You need the sort that blumen fence out 'n all.


----------



## simon.r (7 Jun 2013)

I don't currently ride a folder, but for years I used to keep one in my car boot and use it regularly for an hour or two (while waiting for the kids to finish football training/ brownies / swimming or whatever). The four folders I've experience of are:

Brompton - just didn't feel big enough, even with the extended seat-post (I'm 6'2").
Dahon Speed-Pro - worked very well, but did feel flexy compared to a normal bike.
Giant Half Way - my main reason for posting as this bike seems to get overlooked. A very good bike IMO. It is flexy, but not as much as the Dahon. It's big enough for tall-ish people with no alterations and it looks funky (single sided swing-arm and fork). Spec is basic but adequate. It doesn't fold as small as the others.
Birdy Green - limited experience of this, but I just couldn't get used to the back pedal brake (tho' that may be a peculiarity of the particular model I had?)

I didn't use any of the bikes as commuters, or take them on public transport. As long as they folded small enough to fit comfortably in a car boot that was enough for me. Everything I've read suggests that the Brompton is by far the smallest (and neatest) folded if that's important to you.


----------



## iancvt55 (7 Jun 2013)

I strongly recommend you try folding and unfolding a Brompton a few times. Then go away for 1/2 hour or so and come back and try again. Yes it folds small but in can be a sod of a job to do. Now a Dahon doesn't fold so small but it is much easier to do.


----------



## StuartG (8 Jun 2013)

iancvt55 said:


> I strongly recommend you try folding and unfolding a Brompton a few times. Then go away for 1/2 hour or so and come back and try again. Yes it folds small but in can be a sod of a job to do. Now a Dahon doesn't fold so small but it is much easier to do.


I strongly recommend you get someone to show you the easy quick sequence (or watch that race on Youtube). Its 20/30 seconds to get it in a locked secure package (and the same to reverse). No fiddling and you don't have to dirty your hands. Its always a pleasure to watch your fellow passengers gawp as you pull into a station to see a bike suddenly come together in four basic moves.

Initially it might not click that the seatpost locks/unlocks the fold from which all else follows. Seriously - when you spot another Brommie owner - ask. I'm sure thay will be delighted to share their knack. Don't be put off. Its such a waste.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Jun 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I
> How much difference does the lowered gearing actually make at both ends? does it just give a better granny gear or does it lose cruising and flat out speed too?


 
Yes and no.

Lower gearing gives a useful lower first gear, but on my six-speed at least, the higher gears are still plenty high enough for cruising and speed.

You also mention ride.

Brommies ride generally well, they feel like a quality, bomb-proof bike.

However, I think the front end is a bit harsh on potholes, dropped kerbs and other imperfections.

The steering is a bit twitchy, but also direct which is handy for manoeuvring in traffic.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2013)

There where four Brompton riders on last weekends FNRttC to Whitstable, they rode the 70 odd miles there on thier brommys with no bother at all, which is why I am considering getting one, it's just a matter of deciding which one.

Anyway the info shared on this thread has been most useful, especially the info about the seat post, the bars and the gearing. Thanks everyone for the input, I shall let you know when I get one.


----------



## peterjvh (9 Jun 2013)

Some are talking about being too big for a Brompton. How big is too big? 
I'm 6'1" and 225lbs. (My touring bike is a 59). I use the extended post and a firm block (shock). The seat post is not fully extended with about 2+ more inches available, and the seat rails are in the middle. Using P bars, their tops are a bit forward compared to M and S so the cockpit is a little extended. It fits me fine.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Jun 2013)

CarlP said:


> Oh, the other thing I meant to ask is; I might buy second hand on the old Bay of E, any advice on what to look out for that could be expensive to repair or replace?


get the number of the bike and run it by Brompton. There's a lot of stolen Brompton's up for sale.

I don't ride mine long distances, but I do rate it as a workhorse. A couple of day's groceries on the back rack - no problem. Not to mention sixty nine shirts


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jun 2013)

Carl - consider getting the higher gears.


----------



## Sara_H (10 Jun 2013)

I'm also looking for a Brompton. Hoping for an M6R. Am looking out for a second hand one locally, failing that I'll use the bike to work scheme next time it comes up.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> I strongly recommend you get someone to show you the easy quick sequence (or watch that race on Youtube). Its 20/30 seconds to get it in a locked secure package (and the same to reverse). No fiddling and you don't have to dirty your hands. Its always a pleasure to watch your fellow passengers gawp as you pull into a station to see a bike suddenly come together in four basic moves.
> 
> Initially it might not click that the seatpost locks/unlocks the fold from which all else follows. Seriously - when you spot another Brommie owner - ask. I'm sure thay will be delighted to share their knack. Don't be put off. Its such a waste.


 
+1 although I reckon about 10-15 seconds, although my kids can make a right mess of it if they ever try.


----------



## MacB (10 Jun 2013)

I'm not quite this fast but I just love posting this video:-


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQscBxx7wLE


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jun 2013)

I've never needed to fold my B in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jun 2013)

Speedy folding is useful when dashing for that last empty seat in a crowded train carriage!


----------



## T4tomo (11 Jun 2013)

2496193 said:


> Mr Collins is a gentleman and would never dash for the last empty seat.


 Not according to his signature:


> VamP said: ↑
> That f****r Greg Collins. He's the f********g worst​



​


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2013)

Test rode a couple of Bromptons today, the S and the M, one with three speed (S) and the M with six speed. 

I think I'll go for the six speed M. I thought they were great fun, comfortable if a bit twitchy at first, but I soon got used to it, I thought the gear levers were a bit odd and cheap looking, but not a deal breaker.

Now then...what colour?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2013)

2500038 said:


> Raw



Eh?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2013)

2500103 said:


> Raw


 

Ahh! I see. No! 

Ta.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jun 2013)

CarlP said:


> comfortable if a bit twitchy at first, but I soon got used to it, I thought the gear levers were a bit odd and cheap looking


 
Front mounted luggage dampens the steering nicely.

I agree about the gear levers, and the sequence takes a bit of getting used to.

Some of the components on Brommies are a bit low rent for a £1K bike, but the latest ones have better grips and brake levers.

The foam grips on my 2010 looked like something from a pound shop.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Jun 2013)

CarlP said:


> Oh, the other thing I meant to ask is; I might buy second hand on the old Bay of E, any advice on what to look out for that could be expensive to repair or replace?


 
Avoid Ebay the majority being offered for sale are nicked.

My first Brompton M6L, red and black was pinched in 2004 and was probably sold on Ebay or through Brick Lane market.


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Avoid Ebay the majority being offered for sale are nicked.


 
Some are, some aren't. It is possible to distinguish:

* Good rating, comments appear original
* Is the description real or cut'n'pasted?
* Is there a dealer invoice?
* Does the seller understand Bromptons (Q. How do you change the rear tyre? A. With extreme difficulty)
* Collect from seller's home (not outside)


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2013)

I shall be buying new, as I have just found out my wife can get it on the CTW scheme.


----------



## Night Train (14 Jun 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> The foam grips on my 2010 looked like something from a pound shop.


I upgraded my grips to leather (made them myself) with a full grip length twist shifter for the three speed hub.
If I had a six speed I'd have both grips as twist shifts.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Avoid Ebay the majority being offered for sale are nicked.
> 
> My first Brompton M6L, red and black was pinched in 2004 and was probably sold on Ebay or through Brick Lane market.


How offensive and full of shoot. What facts do you base this on?


----------



## rualexander (16 Jun 2013)

I bought a second hand 3 speed Brompton a few months ago and I'm gradually modifying it to be more suitable for me.
I'm 6'2" with a 35" inside leg, so have the telescopic seatpost, and have also replaced the standard M type bars with an H type stem plus an Aberhallo stem raiser and Wharfe 3" riser handlebars with Ergon grips and bar ends ( this gets the bars a bit higher but also means not hitting the M type bars with my knees when out of the saddle)
I've also changed the chainset for a standard triple of which I can change between the middle and inner rings manually when faced with hillier terrain, long term aim is to get an 8 speed hub gear.
I've ridden 40 miles on it quite comfortably and find it a great bike, but will be much better when I get the 8 speed fitted.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2013)

2495640 said:


> Or the lower ones depending on your preferred cadance.



I have increased gearing on mine (3spd) and I'm no masher.


----------



## mickle (17 Jun 2013)

FYI, my M3R-X is for sale atm, finishing Sunday.



@Moderators: please delete if this is considered to be SPAM


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jun 2013)

MacB said:


> 2. I had thoughts of being able to carry it in a bag/backpack - even going as light as possible that wasn't going to be practical


 
Eh? Why on earth would you want to do that? With a bag, it takes 17 seconds to unfold and 15 seconds to fold. If you need to carry it further than up or down a set of steps, you roll it.


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jun 2013)

iancvt55 said:


> Yes it folds small but in can be a sod of a job to do.


 
About the first three times you do it. Once you get the hang of the swing-out-and-up (the only bit that requires any practice), it couldn't be simpler.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2013)

mickle said:


> FYI, my M3R-X is for sale atm, finishing Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> @Moderators: please delete if this is considered to be SPAM



Give you a tenner for it?


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jun 2013)

mickle said:


> FYI, my M3R-X is for sale atm, finishing Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> @Moderators: please delete if this is considered to be SPAM



Crivens! £660 so far! 


Is there a buy it now?


----------



## MacB (18 Jun 2013)

Trikeman said:


> Eh? Why on earth would you want to do that? With a bag, it takes 17 seconds to unfold and 15 seconds to fold. If you need to carry it further than up or down a set of steps, you roll it.


 
??? why would you not want to see if something was portable in that manner? I can think of many scenarios where a backpack bike would be convenient, especially keeping both hands free.

It was a point I felt I needed to clarify, had it been feasible then I would have chosen the Brompton despite my reservations about the ride and the componentry.


----------



## CopperBrompton (18 Jun 2013)

Because it's already the most portable bike on the market. I mean, if you really want to put it in a backpack, there's nothing stopping you, I just can't see why you'd want to.

Also not sure what your issue is with the components - they are hugely reliable and virtually maintenance-free. The only thing I'd change is that I'm now using my Brompton outside town as well as in it, something I didn't envisage when I bought it, so I see an 8-speed upgrade at some point in its future.


----------



## MacB (18 Jun 2013)

Trikeman said:


> Because it's already the most portable bike on the market. I mean, if you really want to put it in a backpack, there's nothing stopping you, I just can't see why you'd want to.
> 
> Also not sure what your issue is with the components - they are hugely reliable and virtually maintenance-free. The only thing I'd change is that I'm now using my Brompton outside town as well as in it, something I didn't envisage when I bought it, so I see an 8-speed upgrade at some point in its future.


 
You don't need to see why I'd want to backpack a bike it's enough that I could see it.

My folder is 8 speed and has standard componentry and 135mm rear spacing - it also has a really easy rear wheel removal and shares luggage with my other bikes. But again you don't need to agree or see my preferences.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2013)

Trikeman said:


> I just can't see why you'd want to.



I can't see why anyone would want to ride a trike, but there you go.


----------



## CopperBrompton (18 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> I can't see why anyone would want to ride a trike, but there you go.


 
Simple logic: it must be 50% more fun than a bicycle!


----------



## T4tomo (18 Jun 2013)

I can see the trike thing, some people are physically unable to ride a bike, or "just for a hoot".

Still not seeing the back pack. With a Brompton / folder you either ride it, or push it or acrry it a short distance to get it on or off a train. 

Maybe rockclimbing up to ride back down an Alpine pass - that might need a rucksack bike.


----------



## CopperBrompton (18 Jun 2013)

Trikes are go-karts for (nominal) grown-ups. :-)


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2013)

T4tomo said:


> Still not seeing the back pack.



I think that's conclusive, @MacB - you're just wrong to want to carry your bike on your back. *Two* people on the internet have said so.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jun 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> How offensive and full of s***. What facts do you base this on?


 
Charming. You are so full if sh*t yourself.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> I can't see why anyone would want to ride a trike, but there you go.


 
Same reason as some chose Reliant Robins I s'pose  .


----------

